# Can I use a Ford Mondeo hatch for uberx?



## Richardsl (Sep 19, 2017)

Can I use a ford Mondeo hatch for uberx in Perth?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Richardsl said:


> Can I use a ford Mondeo hatch for uberx in Perth?


You may want to lob this question into the Perth forum. 
One of the guys or babes there may be able to direct you to a list of acceptable vehicles in Perth.
I am inclined to think that there are some differences between cities.
If the Mondeo hatch is 2 door, I believe that would immediately rule it out.
But better to ask those who know. 
.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Uber advises re Perth (https://www.uber.com/en-AU/drive/perth/vehicle-requirements/):

*Perth vehicle options*
These are the vehicle options and requirements in Perth

*uberX*
Most newer cars qualify to drive with uberX, the most popular vehicle option for riders - an everyday ride at an affordable price.

uberX vehicles:


Are in excellent working condition, with no cosmetic damage
Are registered and CTP-insured in Western Australia
Are 10 years old or less (2007 model or newer as of 2017)
Have 4 doors
Seat 4-7 passengers plus the driver
Have working windows and air conditioning
Are able to pass a vehicle inspection
Are not taxis, government, branded or rebuilt vehicles
Some rental vehicles may be eligible to drive with uberX.

Jack Malarkey's additional comment:

And Ford Mondeo is included in their list of popular vehicle types: https://www.uber.com/en-AU/drive/perth/vehicle-requirements/.


----------

